# OMG! I may become a Cadel fan!



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

He's killing it this season! His racing is awesome, especially in the Rainbow jersey!
I've seen no "Rainbow Curse" affect him! Which is great!
He seems calmer and more confident and he's riding super strong!
I saw him on Italian TV being interviewed and he speaks fluent Italian. 
 He dis look a tiny bit like Michael Jackson though. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

The man has a jaw like no other, can take it on the chin and bounce back. I really like Cadel and have enjoyed watching him terrorize the Peloton this year, he is the LionHeart and has a good chance at winning this Giro. He's been counted out by too many people, it's his time. Don't know how long he can keep it up though, he my be burnt by the time the TdF rolls in. How bout a double for the worlds? Has anyone done that consecutively?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

He has the opposite of the rainbow curse, it's a good luck jersey to him. He started to be a lethal racer about when he won the Worlds... It's great to see.

Isn't it a sprinter's World Championship course this year?


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

cuddles has shown us he can sprint too!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Isn't it a sprinter's World Championship course this year?


It definitely suits sprinters more this year, no real climbs of any note on the course.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

*Calmer!!!*



cheddarlove said:


> He's killing it this season! His racing is awesome, especially in the Rainbow jersey!
> I've seen no "Rainbow Curse" affect him! Which is great!
> He seems calmer and more confident and he's riding super strong!
> I saw him on Italian TV being interviewed and he speaks fluent Italian.
> He dis look a tiny bit like Michael Jackson though. Maybe it's just me.


Did you not see him swinging at not, 1 but 2 other cyclists in the peloton at the Giro?!
Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy, the press and media don't like him...the guy is kind of a jerk. I used to watch him as a pro MTB racer, and he was not as prickly and short fused as he is now.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

mootinator said:


> Did you not see him swinging at not, 1 but 2 other cyclists in the peloton at the Giro?!
> Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy, the press and media don't like him...the guy is kind of a jerk. I used to watch him as a pro MTB racer, and he was not as prickly and short fused as he is now.


That's why I've become a fan


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

mootinator said:


> Did you not see him swinging at not, 1 but 2 other cyclists in the peloton at the Giro?!
> Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy, the press and media don't like him...the guy is kind of a jerk. I used to watch him as a pro MTB racer, and he was not as prickly and short fused as he is now.


C'mon, now... aside from what you've read in the media or on this silly forums, what could you possibly know about Cadel's personality or how many pros like or dislike him?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

mootinator said:


> Did you not see him swinging at not, 1 but 2 other cyclists in the peloton at the Giro?!
> Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy, the press and media don't like him...the guy is kind of a jerk. I used to watch him as a pro MTB racer, and he was not as prickly and short fused as he is now.



REALLY?? OK, I don't like him anymore! 


Daddy taught me an important lesson years ago. He said never watch someone you admire on a talk show, 
they usually turn out to be A-holes.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

tinkerbeast said:


> cuddles has shown us he can sprint too!



With other GC riders, Cadel sprints very well. No chance against real sprinters though.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mootinator said:


> Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy,


Well, except for Porte saying the exact opposite a few days ago.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Kaleo said:


> How bout a double for the worlds? Has anyone done that consecutively?


in recent history, paolo bettini took the worlds back-to-back (2006 and 2007 i think). i'm sure there are other back-to-back winners though.

cadel may do it, i think he's 3rd or 4th ranked. yet the course in geelong is preferred for sprinters, yet organisers may consider a route change all things considered?!?!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have loved watching Cadel ride this year 
the win at the worlds was one of the best i have seen. it was just an amazing display of will power and stength 
and to think he rides like this with a torn cruciate ligament in one of his knees that wont be fixed till he finishes racing 

But before you take pot shots at him for throwing a few around the pelaton remember they didnt show what happened before yet again the replays only show the result not the corse 

From what i can establish the other rider nearly took him out squeezing through the pelaton like an idiot nearly took out the whole pelaton 

i would have punch the crap out of him to 

The Worlds in Geelong in Vic Aust will surely go to a sprinter and Cavendish would be fav the High road boys have allready been out there riding the course sussing it out 

Twiggy73


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

still a whiny, pompous stuck up prick...although he is doing better SO FAR this year, he'll choke again at the tour.

anyone remember the "DON'T TOUCH ME" deal when he was getting interviewed lol

and him having his own painting (of himself) in his house?

hes just weird looking too.

Chad


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> still a whiny, pompous stuck up prick...although he is doing better SO FAR this year, he'll choke again at the tour.
> 
> anyone remember the "DON'T TOUCH ME" deal when he was getting interviewed lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been silently rooting for Cadel since he wore the pink early in the race, but I just thought he might fade from contention and even worse that Vino might win. I guess I have been superficially against Vino because of his looks and Basso because I don't like the look of his name. Reason enough to hate in this sport, eh!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Evans is one of the 10 best racers currently riding. 
Who cares if he isn't a media friendly liar ;-)?


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

den bakker said:


>


right because I threatened to beat up cadel?

I guess every lance hater is an "e-thug"

Chad


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

He is doing well without any team support. No wonder he was frustrated when guys were blocking him.

When George comes back to Europe he will help Cadel a lot, and not just his riding but in his role as a road captain.

I have always liked Cadel because he is an unlikely hero - a strong, hard-working, enormously talented, clean cyclist. The rest is just media personality. It say's very little about the real man compared to his accomplishments


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> right because I threatened to beat up cadel?
> 
> I guess every lance hater is an "e-thug"
> 
> Chad



Nah, just the "Foos"...


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> in recent history, paolo bettini took the worlds back-to-back (2006 and 2007 i think). i'm sure there are other back-to-back winners though.


Gianni Bugno in 91/92 comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

He'll have some time to rest before July. And beside having George, there's also Alessandro Ballan, so he's got an impressive team when they'all together. Look what he's doing without them.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Chainstay said:


> He is doing well without any team support. No wonder he was frustrated when guys were blocking him.
> 
> When George comes back to Europe he will help Cadel a lot, and not just his riding but in his role as a road captain.
> 
> I have always liked Cadel because he is an unlikely hero - a strong, hard-working, enormously talented, clean cyclist. The rest is just media personality. It say's very little about the real man compared to his accomplishments


HE came second twice in the tour with no team support and is riding an amazing race in the giro again with no real support in a race that i think puts the tour de france to shame
some of those hills have been what racing a bike is all about

I hope his team will put it all together for the tour in july 

Twiggy73


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaleo said:


> He'll have some time to rest before July. And beside having George, there's also Alessandro Ballan, so he's got an impressive team when they'all together. Look what he's doing without them.


Hey Kaleo, whats the story with Ballan? Isn't he under a doping cloud? Have been trying to get info but have not been able to find any news. I agree would be nice to see Cadel get some support.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

From what I understand, he and team mate Mauro Santambrogio, were suspended by BMC stemming from a probe linking then to an investigation related to events before they were with BMC, and with Lampre. Other Lampre personal, including Cunego are also under investigation. They say (Italian prosecutor), 'the line of inquiry relates moreover to the commercialisation of doping substances rather than who uses them'. So I don't know if he really will be of that much help if Ochowicz keeps him off the roster.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

i thought santambrogio was cleared to race again


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

twiggy73 said:


> ... the win at the worlds was one of the best i have seen. it was just an amazing display of will power and stength...


good on cadel for winning that race but surely fabian deserves that compliment more


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

sshhhhh...lest this thread gets tossed to the "other" forum.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

does it not say something that he had no team mates around him even on the flat stages at the start of the giro? and when it mattered no one was around to help on crucial stages of the giro? it really doesnt help deny the image that team mates dont want to fight for him when it counts. was the same at lotto too.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

muscleendurance said:


> does it not say something that he had no team mates around him even on the flat stages at the start of the giro? and when it mattered no one was around to help on crucial stages of the giro? it really doesnt help deny the image that team mates dont want to fight for him when it counts. was the same at lotto too.


Short of actually knowing and personally talking to any of his mates past or current, and then getting them to admit it, how you could possibly substantiate that statement. People that make assertions like that start ridiculous rumor mills that are without substance.

Professional cyclist are paid, not the think, feel or have a personal attitude. You wouldn't last long if you did...


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that we will find out in the tour whether or not his team will work for him 
He has gone into the giro with half a team and and will be on the podium come sunday 
the other half of his team was in the ToC so 
Not Sure why BMC decided to split them up but may be a tatic to keep them fresh for the TDF 
Lets hope so cause i think with those boys back for the tour He has his last chance to win 

Twiggy


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Evans is a great rider, no doubt about it. I just hate watching him. He must have the ugliest riding style on the pro tour. Watching Basso just feather his way up the mountains in the saddle is such a contrast to Evans, always on his feet, swinging the bike back and forth like an 8 year old on his Huffy.....


----------



## alexchido (Jul 11, 2008)

Former mountain biker , he is used to hammer the hills..


Quote:
-Evans is a great rider, no doubt about it. I just hate watching him. He must have the ugliest riding style on the pro tour. Watching Basso just feather his way up the mountains in the saddle is such a contrast to Evans, always on his feet, swinging the bike back and forth like an 8 year old on his Huffy.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

CE had been, after his own admission, aiming for a win in the Giro.
He didn't get it. Didn't even get on the podium.
But that's not the story.
The story is that, so far, he hasn't whinned about it even though he must be very disappointed.
Perhaps, CE is indeed a changed man?


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Like him or not, he (Cadel) and Vino provided fireworks to this year edition of the Giro. The World Champ, was fun to watch, and he just added a whole lot to the race overall in my opinion. Vive Cadel! I just wonder if he's done for the season, until the "Worlds" again...


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaleo said:


> I just wonder if he's done for the season, until the "Worlds" again...


well I can tell you now that he wont be renewing that jersey this year, its much more of a sprinters course=no chance. Oh and there is usually no smoke without fire either, in the last few years there has been a distinct lack of support from his team mates when it counted in tour/giro. Pro's may be pro's but all they have to do is not ride for him if they dont want to fully comit, the boy isnt a natural leader, hes a natural loner and an angry personality which he has demonstrated on a number of famous occasions, the latest occasion was when he started a punching match with a lampre rider during the giro when cunego was up the road and the lampre rider was rightfully 'blocking' and distrupting the chase ffs!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Well he may not have a rel shot at it, but he's no less a fighter you're right about that. Although with respect to the slap fest in the peloton, from what I saw, the Lampre rider I forget his name, looked to actually be holding on to his Jersey, consequently Cadel was swinging at him to let go, then took a shot at his head... The Lampre guy was very aggresive. And being that Cadel didn't have any team mates to support him, yeah he was ornery. Think there should be time penalties against teams that overtly try to block like that.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Righi seemed to be playing the role of the villain during this Giro. he was the one sitting on Vino? not that that's really foul play but jersey pulling to slow another rider down I'd definitely class as foul


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

From my perspective on the Giro incident, it looked as if Cadel was "cut off" - it's one thing to close down an attack, it's another to get in front of someone and then slow down. It wasn't a "brake check" but I've seen similar moves in NASCAR...

Gotta say though, Cadel is kind of like Raymond Poulidor, people seem to like him because he can't win the big tour. He has no singular Anquetil, but instead a bunch of others.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*It's his job*

Nobody else would take control of the situaition so he had to assume the head patron and muscle man position. He just didn't have an Ekimov to do it for him like LA did. You gotta have people you know.




mootinator said:


> Did you not see him swinging at not, 1 but 2 other cyclists in the peloton at the Giro?!
> Nobody in the pro ranks really likes the guy, the press and media don't like him...the guy is kind of a jerk. I used to watch him as a pro MTB racer, and he was not as prickly and short fused as he is now.


----------

